# Flounder lights



## grgrobards

Malibu stealth 14. 2 led lights each side.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Kayakbob

Could you show me on the net where you got your led lights. I want to do the same on my kayak. Thanks Kayak bob


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Nice set up!

So you have that on each side? What size battery do you run?

Would like info on the lights as well.


----------



## grgrobards

I bought the lights on e-bay

New LED Underwater Spot Light 10W 12V 900-1000LM White Light for Aquarium Pool 

Battery also on e-bay

Sell one like this 
*UPG 12V 35AH Sealed Lead Acid (SLA) Battery for UB12350 Invacare PRONTO M50 M6 M*


Havn't put it in the water yet, just finished it this afternoon. I made two frames, one for each side. 4 lights should draw around 3.5 amps. 35 amp/hour batter theroreticaly lasts 10 hours. I will try to post a few more pictures to give you ideas to help build your own.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

Here are some more pics hope this helps

Greg

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Kayakbob

Do you get enough light to see the founder with these two lights. Excellent photos of your rig and the flounder system. bob


----------



## grgrobards

I have not put it in the water yet, but I am pretty confident. The leds put out a lot of light and since they will be underwater they will work much better than if they had to shine down through the water. This will also eliminate glare so contrast will be better. Guess I won't really know for sure until the water clears up a little and I get a chance to try it out. I do have a led light I use for wading. These lights seem brighter and there are four of them.

Greg


----------



## brtc

Lookin forward to the report on these lights.. The wife wont let me spend any more money on the boat til we move this month, so my set-up won't be ready for a while. Good Idea on the mount too..


----------



## grgrobards

Took the yak and flounder lights out tonight for a test run. Put in a Floridatown. Steady wind out of the southwest made for a pretty good chop and the water was as muddy as I have seen it, even in deeper water. The good news is the lights worked just fine. The bad news is I don't think you could have seen the bottom with the best flounder lights out there. Jury is still out on how well this rig works until I can go in better conditions.

Greg


----------



## Night Wing

Nice setup.


----------



## brtc

If you get the chance to take a picture of this setup at night, I'd like to see it. how is the light spread? do you get full coverage between your two lights. Again, really nice set up. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## grgrobards

I am going out of town tonight to play with the North Carolina grandchildren. Hopefully the water will be clearer and I can post a pic when I get back.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

Finally got to take the Malibu Stealth 14 out to try out the flounder lights. I put in at Floridatown, but the water was still very murky. I poled around anyway and when I hit some clearer spots I could see the bottom. The lights the way I have them are not as bright as I had hoped. The front lights need to be turned more away from the kayak (too much light wasted underneath). I have decided to go ahead and order two more lights so that I will have three on a side. I will post some pics when I finish the modes.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

Finished mods to the lights. Added one light on each side and changed angle on front lights. Let you know how it works. 

Greg

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## eyc0r

Thanks for the ideas... Great pics...


----------



## grgrobards

Tried out lights tonight. Worked pretty good but did not see any flounder or tracks.

Greg

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MillerTime

Those look pretty sweet! I have been looking at trying something like this eventually.


----------



## Foulhook

Very clever setup. Please keep updating us as you try it out.


----------



## blaminack

If, I could make a suggestion as I have been using these same lights wading all summer, I would say that from the kayak, your view would be better with an intersecting field. Also if the light is just barely under the water, rather than deeper, you will light up the bottom better. Good luck with them! 
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/263880_10151236666683304_515329543_n.jpg


----------



## grgrobards

Thanks for advice. I added two lights and modified the angle on the front lights and that made it much better, but I know it could be tweeked even more. The problem is that if I make any more changes I will have to pretty much build a whole new frame. I am trying to figure out a way to make the angle of the lights adjustable but still make it pretty easy to build and to copy. I would like to have a little more light forward to better see on the approach, but I think six lights are about the limit for the size battery I am using. Would be interested in seeing a diagram of how you would lay it out.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

*How about some more ideas*

Blaminack makes a good point about the lights covering the bottom better if they are just below the water line. Reviewing the pics and recalling my experience the other night, the lights I added on each side do seem to show more of the bottom than either the front or rear light. While standing and poling the rear light was not as effective as it could be if it were moved a little forward and the front light would probably be better if it were not placed as far below the water line. I will probably use these lights as they are for now, but as I get more experience with them, I may re-design them. If any of you have ideas and suggestions I sure would like to hear from you and I believe others could benefit as well.


----------



## Kayakbob

Are these light waterproof when you buy them off ebay? thanks bob


----------



## Fishermon

That rig looks GREAT!. Nicely done.
I've had something similar in the past, but it grew onto a different set up along the way....every time getting/using less pvc.. so i can stash it inside if needed. I ended up using some Scotty mounts, extensions, rod holders etc... that way i can swing the lights to different modes. I like yours very much and I know/could tell the pics don't do justice as how bright these lights are.


----------



## grgrobards

kayakbob the lights are waterproof when you buy them off ebay. They are advertised as being aquarium/pool spot lights. They are sealed at the front and rear. The first time I put them in the water, one of the front lenses was not tight enough and water leaked into the led housing, but didn't hurt anything. I unscrewed it, dumped out the water and made sure all of them were tight for the next trip.

I thought about using scotty mounts for the lights, but one of the things I was trying to avoid was any modifications to the kayak itself. With the 
1 1/4 " PVC frame, I can plug the whole unit into the flush mounts at the front. They unplug and go nicely into the rear seat area of my pick up truck. Perhaps there might be some scheme where you could mount the scotty mounts on the frame. I will be looking in to that.

Greg


----------



## Kayakbob

The reason I asked as I have a idea to mount then on my Freedom Hawk as I can fan out the back pontoons and I have a chair I sit in and can see real good in this position. I could then rise up and spear the flounder with my gig for shoot him with a bow and arrow.

I even have a electric motor on the back to help me move from point a to point be. I fly fish alot and wanted a Kayak I could stand up in and the Freedom Hawk is a great choice and I got it second hand cheap.

I am going to order me three and see what I can rig up off ebay.

Sounds like a great way to locate these flat fish at night. I was at my first Jubilee at Fairhope a few weeks ago early one moaring you should have seen the flounder coming to the shore trying to get air. That tells you there are a lot of them in the Mobile Bay area on the Eastern shore.

Thanks again.


----------



## grgrobards

That sounds great Bob. I looked closely at the Freedom Hawk but went with the Malibu Stealth 14 instead because of the live well and the reports saying that you can easily stand on it. Pretty happy with it so far. It does leak around the hatches some, but not enough to worry about. Good luck on your project. Looking forward to your report.

Greg


----------



## Kayakbob

http://www.dhgate.com/10pcs-12w-led...light/p-ff80808137e9dbd801383749a8847c18.html


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-LED-...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1864d2db


http://www.amazon.com/Fishing-Light-400w-Submersible-Underwater/dp/B0053ZD6ZS/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1348784048&sr=1-1&keywords=led+12+volt+underwater+green+lights

Need your help and ideas. I found the lights that you have on your kayak but I would like to go one step further.

How could we make these lights green for fishing near a dock.

I have a idea that we could take two or three of these lights string them out about eight feet wide have a battery sitting on a dock or straped to a pilling on a reef and in two hours you would have fish feeding under the green lights. When you are done fishing you take down the lights put them and the battery in your boat and go home and clean fish.

Could we wrap some time of green plastic or foil over these white lights to make the light green? I have a picture of a light that must have green bulbs. Look forward to your ideas. kayak bob


----------



## grgrobards

Sounds like a good plan. I know both times I had the yak out, the white lights attracted a lot of bait fish. It should be very easy to use a green filter. The front lense screws on and off and is sealed with a plastic ring. You should be able to place some kind of transparent filter there with no problem. You might also try it with just the white light, you might be suprised how well that works.

Greg


----------



## Kayakbob

Thats good news maybe someone can brain storm and come up with a source at a craft store or some place for a green film like seramwrap or something. I think greens does better than white light but may have to rig up the white lights and wait till I find the product that I want.

Normally if you are patient it will show up one day. Can you think of a better way to fish a reef in the dark where the fish are at with a set of light on pillings. The idea came in the 1960s a guy was a kid and his dad took him out in a John boat and told him to get in the water and drive a spike about two feet above the water line and then three feet. Then they had three pillings with nails on them and they would put Coleman laterns on each nail just above the water level. They would move from one light to another for three hours or so. They caught lots of fish doing this. He also chumed them using rabbit food in a burlap sack and had a nail right at the water line for that. Pretty smart and they caught lots of fish he told me.


----------



## grgrobards

You could use all kinds of things for a filter. You can buy school folders with plactic front covers and cut circles to fit the front lens. Any kind of thin plastic (or glass) should work. Also you might be able to get some filter film from a camera store or on-line at B&W or Adorama. After your previous post I looked on-line to do a little research and while many recommend green as best, others say to experiment with different colors to see what works best under different conditions. I also read to place the lights two or three feet apart. Just food for thought.

Greg


----------



## Fishermon

fishinglightsetc. comes with a green sleeve. I tried it and wasn't that impressed to tell you the truth. White light is the way to go if you are going after flounder. Both attracts lost of bait though. (more in the gulf than in the sound imo). Haven't used it much in the Gulf (deep water) cause frayd it will call Godzilla to bite the kayak for a snack...it can get creepy out there at night. White LED's all the way for me.


----------



## grgrobards

Pic after adding a light on each side. Thinking about changing front and rear lights to be like the middle light, with a 45 degree fitting on the front. What do you think?

Greg


----------



## azevedo16

looks good!


----------



## DaTzr

*colored light filter materials*

Just ran across this and realize itz a week or 2 old but, for coloring lights, theatrical filter material is the stuff to use.. Though LEDs don't have as much temp to deal with, itz clarity and keeping itz color would prob be more stable too. It can be had at places involved with lighting & sound like All Pro Sound. A hobby shop like old Bobe's might even have it but -maybe- higher priced. Was pretty cheap when I used to have to get some (lighting shop might even give ya a sample or two). Just remember, as you add a filter, you will lose *some* illumination ability. 
Good luck and keep experimenting!
:thumbsup:


----------



## George Morgan

Great rig!
I am also impressed with your pictures. It was easy to see what you accomplished and how. Plus, your craftsmanship was excellent.
Have you any refinements you'd suggest I try if I was going to try to make something like this?


----------



## grgrobards

George Morgan said:


> Great rig!
> I am also impressed with your pictures. It was easy to see what you accomplished and how. Plus, your craftsmanship was excellent.
> Have you any refinements you'd suggest I try if I was going to try to make something like this?


Thanks George. One thing I noticed, and it is mentioned in this thread, is that the light seems to cover more area and cover it better when the lights are barely under the surface. I went to great lengths to tuck the front and rear lights when a simpler apporach might have provided better coverage. These lights work pretty well, but there are other lights out there that are brighter. Whatever lights you choose, I would recomend taking them out at night and positioning by hand to determine what is going to work best for you before you build the frame. I will be glad to try to answer any other questions you might have if you undertake the project. Best of luck,

Greg


----------



## Kayakbob

could you post again where you bought these lights and the cost. Looks great. I am sure they light the bottom up nicely for you. bob


----------



## grgrobards

Kayakbob said:


> could you post again where you bought these lights and the cost. Looks great. I am sure they light the bottom up nicely for you. bob


ebay - New LED Underwater Spot Light 10W 12V 900-1000LM White Light for Aquarium Pool  etop market


----------



## grgrobards

George Morgan said:


> Great rig!
> I am also impressed with your pictures. It was easy to see what you accomplished and how. Plus, your craftsmanship was excellent.
> Have you any refinements you'd suggest I try if I was going to try to make something like this?


George, If you look at the pic where I added the light in the middle, it does not go into the water as deep as the front and back lights. If I were to build a new frame, I would make them all like the middle light. I think it would be easier and it would work better.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

Has anybody else tried something like this? I am sure others would like to see pictures of what you came up with as much as I would.

Greg


----------



## Magic Mike

Sorry if this is a noob question, is there a big advantage from these type lights over float style?


----------



## grgrobards

Magic Mike said:


> Sorry if this is a noob question, is there a big advantage from these type lights over float style?


 Not sure exactly what you mean by float style. How would you use them with a kayak?

Greg


----------



## Kayakbob

There are those lights that float on top of the water which are used to attrack fish. Maybe that is what he is thinking about. I wont to make me some lights that stick in the water to fish around reefs at night with a chumb bag under the kayak to fish for specks and white trout latter this spring when it warms up. I found some great water over here to flounder with and plan to get me some of these lights to put on my right side of my kayak. With the Freedom Hawk Kayak that I bought second hand I can put a chair on the floor a Coleman camper type folding chair sitt up on it and see down in the water. When I see the flounder I can spear him or shoot him with a bow and arrow if I had one. With this Kayak it has faned out pontoons to keep me stable just a pain to paddle with them out but thats what so nice about this kayak as you can stand up and not worry about tiping over. When will the flounder return to the bays and rivers what month. Do they head out about this time to spawn?


----------



## grgrobards

I had forgotten all the twists and turns this thread has taken. If your purpose is a light to attract fish, then perhaps the floating lights will work as good or better. I thought you were talking about flounder lights. My bad.

Greg


----------



## NightOps

The company I work for actually has Kayak lights that go under your kayak (submersible). They go underwater instead of floating on top.. Just thought I would chime in


----------



## grgrobards

NightOps said:


> The company I work for actually has Kayak lights that go under your kayak (submersible). They go underwater instead of floating on top.. Just thought I would chime in


 Post a link. I would like to see what you have.

Greg


----------



## NightOps

www.nightopsgear.com is the website. If you want to shoot me an email at [email protected] I will give you all our social media sites.

Thank you


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

if those lights are waterproof, you might want to build the pvc pipe frame with no glue at one or two joints up from the lights.
Does water stay out of the pipe frame as pictured?


----------



## Yobenny

Yikes those Recon lights are pricey and they light under the boat not off to the sides.

I saw some halogens rigged out a few years ago that were nice, but this set up with the PVC looks great.


----------



## NightOps

Yobenny, our lights do illuminate the water below. They are also putting out over 3000 lumen of light, are made very durable and can withstand climate, saltwater, freshwater, and last for 150,000 running hours. There is also a warranty. Like anything else, It would be an investment, but it is definitely a high quality system


----------



## Yobenny

I understand and am sure they do light things up as they look pretty bright in the photos.
They just light up space that isn't much good for gigging - under the boat - which is where most of the light is brightest.
My first thought was turn them parallel to the yak on both sides and put some type shiny angle iron shaped reflector behind it to force the light to the side of the boat and not be too bright topside.
But for offshore at night I think that would be really interesting and maybe even a little creepy, I might take a bang stick with me just in case.......


----------



## NightOps

No problem  Its actually a harness kit, so you can position the lights at an angle if you chose too. They dont "have" to go under. Our kits fit any SUP, kayak, or canoe. Pretty versatile.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Yobenny

I would think that 2 of these 48" lights on each side would do the trick big time but by the time you built the support and bought the lights it would cost more than your system.


----------



## NightOps

You are probably right  Our kit includes: Harness, track system, extension straps, "Y" connector, two lights bars containing 71 waterproof LED's each (144 LED's in total), double epoxy coated, a 12v Water Resistant Lithium Ion battery, and charger, also has removable end caps to replace the white lights with our accessory Spectrum lights (Change 7 different colors, with S.O.S strobe). Fits any SUP, Kayak, or Canoe. If you want more pictures or info, just shoot me an email or add us on facebook  I will be more than happy to answer any questions for you.


----------



## ctgalloway21

just got two of these lights. How did you attach the lights to the pvc? Looks like some kind of clamp. 

Another question. I use a 12V outlet on my kayak. Is it possible to merge the wires of the two lights together and run thru a cigarette lighter (12V outlet)? When you merge wires like that, will it overpower my fuses and blow them?


----------



## grgrobards

ctgalloway21 said:


> just got two of these lights. How did you attach the lights to the pvc? Looks like some kind of clamp.
> 
> Another question. I use a 12V outlet on my kayak. Is it possible to merge the wires of the two lights together and run thru a cigarette lighter (12V outlet)? When you merge wires like that, will it overpower my fuses and blow them?


This post has taken so many twists and turns I am never shure if someone is refering to the origional design or not. The clamps I used were in the plumbing supply section at Lowes; 2" coupling if memory serves. Take one of your lights to make sure it fits both your light and PVC. You can wire the lights in paralell so long as your total amperage does not exceed that of your fuse. I did not use a plug but wired directly to fittings that bolt to the battery. You must disconnect the battery, or use an inline switch so that current does not flow when not in use. Hope this helps. I will try to answer any other questions you might have. Let us know how it works out. Good luck.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

ctgalloway21 said:


> just got two of these lights. How did you attach the lights to the pvc? Looks like some kind of clamp.
> 
> Another question. I use a 12V outlet on my kayak. Is it possible to merge the wires of the two lights together and run thru a cigarette lighter (12V outlet)? When you merge wires like that, will it overpower my fuses and blow them?


CT - you will also probably need an adapter that goes from 1 1/2" PVC to fit the 2" coupling for each light.

Greg


----------



## ctgalloway21

thanks, I am going to make something similar but have mine in a different type of rod holder. I will post up once I am finished. Hopefully I will be on to something.


----------



## ctgalloway21

ok, so I got my basic design down and here is the beginning of it. light pole can rotate and raise up and down. Lights will also be able to rotate angles. Also got some backup 45 degree angle elbow I can swap out with the 90 degree elbows. I still need to trim down the handle and have it closer to the kayak but you can get the idea. I have to be able to gig over the top of them.


----------



## grgrobards

ctgalloway21 said:


> ok, so I got my basic design down and here is the beginning of it. light pole can rotate and raise up and down. Lights will also be able to rotate angles. Also got some backup 45 degree angle elbow I can swap out with the 90 degree elbows. I still need to trim down the handle and have it closer to the kayak but you can get the idea. I have to be able to gig over the top of them.


 Looks Good - can't tell from the pics for sure, but you may need to angle the bottom 90's down slightly to put more of the light on the bottom. I like the consept. Let us know how it works and any mods you decide to make.

Greg


----------



## ctgalloway21

Greg, I was checking the math on the amps.

these lights are 10 watts each and run off a 12V. One light converts to 10/12ths of an Amp. Currently I have a 3 Amp fuse in my in line fuse holder. Do I need to bump down to a 1 or 2 amp fuse or is a 3 good enough?


----------



## grgrobards

ctgalloway21 said:


> Greg, I was checking the math on the amps.
> 
> these lights are 10 watts each and run off a 12V. One light converts to 10/12ths of an Amp. Currently I have a 3 Amp fuse in my in line fuse holder. Do I need to bump down to a 1 or 2 amp fuse or is a 3 good enough?


 If it were me I would leave it at 3 amps. There will be a slight surge when you first turn them on. Besides, the only time the fuse is going to blow is if something shorts out and the 3 amp fuse should blow as quickly as fuse rated at a lower amperage.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

I was just thinking some more about the fuse. If the lights are used underwater, they are not going to heat up enough to be a problem. If I were using them out of the water for long periods of time, I might consider going to a 2 amp fuse. The water acts as a heat sink and you should be fine with the 3 amp fuse.

Greg


----------

